# Anti blister sports socks - do they work



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

I play competitive tennis for a club and no matter how long I've played for when it comes to playing a competitive 5 hour match I get bad blisters on the balls of my feet.I always wear sports socks but I'm guessing due to the stop start fast change of direction with tennis its the friction and moisture that is causing this. I've had a practice session this morning (90mins) and I have the sore balls of my feet which feel at the pre-blister stage. My question is what can I do to protect my feet as I have a 5 hour match tomorrow afternoon? Do anti friction running socks work? I also read on the web about putting vaseline on the blistered area and then wear well padded sports socks. Any advice will be gratefully received as I'm currently dreading tomorrow. Oh and I forgot the reason its so bad this time is I haven't payed a competitive match for 5 years so any resilience I once had has now gone!


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

I bought some and they stopped me getting blisters on the balls of my feet but didn't help with blisters on my toes (running for 45mins at gym (about 7k))

A combination of the socks and taping up toes made me stop getting blisters almost completely (probably along with skin getting used to being rubbed)


----------



## Carvell (Apr 3, 2015)

I always found two pairs of socks did the job. Never used any fancy types of socks just the Wilson ones from matalan. The really thin cotton ones were no good. Also found sorebothane insoles massively helped with foot and knee pain. I played volleyball where 5 set games could easily last past two hours. Good luck!


----------



## Browner (Jul 8, 2011)

I ran a half marathon last month and the Nike socks I had didn't stop any blisters despite saying so.


----------

